

Bitcoin’s price rise leads some to think luxury - anirgu
https://ihb.io/2015-07-06/news/bitcoin-portal-exclusively-for-luxury-goods-19848

======
an4rchy
I think Bitcoin as an idea is awesome but in these situations where there is
no credibility or way to trace the origin of the currency, it makes for an
interesting argument on how people can misuse it.

Bitcoin is definitely a double edged sword.

